

JQuery Cheatsheet - just found it, oh so useful - geuis
http://www.gscottolson.com/jquery/jQuery1.2.cheatsheet.v1.0.pdf

======
thomasmallen
This one hangs in my cube: [http://colorcharge.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/12/jquery12_c...](http://colorcharge.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/12/jquery12_colorcharge.png)

------
aasarava
<http://www.visualjquery.com> is an excellent resource, too.

~~~
markbao
I'm wondering if there's a way to download that and use it offline.

~~~
geuis
Its a pdf file. Save it to your computer, print it out.

~~~
markbao
I mean Visual jQuery :)

~~~
geuis
doh sorry!

------
trickjarrett
Great stuff, just printed 8 copies and handed it out to my fellow developers.

------
maxwell
This one is good too: <http://remysharp.com/jquery-api/>

------
debt
Scribd is terrible! Can we just use images for things like these?

~~~
jcl
The "[scribd]" part of the headline is actually a separate link pointing to
Scribd. The headline title points to the original PDF.

